# [Hardware] Synaptics Touchpad con xorg 1.5 - Problema

## 2uncas

Hola

Por favor, alguien me puede ayudar a configurar el raton de un portatil del tipo Touchpad con xorg-server 1.5 ?.

Estoy mirando por internet pero no veo nada claro.

He borrado por completo el fichero xorg.conf, ya no existe, y no se si es ahi donde esta el problema. En el fichero make.conf tengo configurada la variable 

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"  y tengo instalado el driver 11-drivers/synap en vez de  x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 11-drivers/synaptics
> 
> Latest version available: 0.14.6
> ...

 

Gracias.

----------

## pelelademadera

proba haciendo un 

```
X -configure
```

despues hace un 

```
X -config /root/xorg.conf.new
```

si anda perfecto, modifica lo que necesites para la vga y demas, pero tendria que andar el touch

tambien podrias instalar xorg con la variable hal, y tendria que autodetectar los dispositivos

----------

## 2uncas

Teoricamente xorg-server lo tengo con hal, ahora me pide reinstalarlo porque he modificado " INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" y VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx", pero se bloquean los paquetes x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics y x11-drivers/synaptics y no me dejan realizar una desinstalacion de x11-drivers/synaptics para continuar.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> [ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2 [8.40.4] USE="acpi -debug% (-multilib%)" 0 kB
> ...

 

----------

## pelelademadera

enmascara uno de los dos

agrega x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics en /etc/portage/package.mask

----------

## 2uncas

Pues eso habia ya  probado, pero me indica que una dependencia necesaria esta enmascarada, si lo hago con x11-drivers/synaptics no me hace caso.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> !!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-0.15.0" have been masked.
> ...

 

----------

## pelelademadera

el tema me parece que es asi.

vos instalaste x11-drivers/synaptics y esta en world x lo que no lo puede eliminar portage

hace un 

```
emerge -C x11-drivers/synaptics
```

 y despues hace un 

```
emerge -av xorg-server
```

ahi deberia andar bien.

x11-drivers/synaptics no es dependencia de xorg-server

y el bloqueo esta en el paquete x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics .... fijate el rdepend del ebuild

 *Quote:*   

> DEPEND="${RDEPEND}
> 
> !x11-drivers/synaptics
> 
>         x11-base/xorg-server
> ...

 

saludos

----------

